# What stupid things do you do?



## Terry. T. (Nov 12, 2008)

So, what stupid things do you do?

I save drawings as PNG. THAT'S stupid.


----------



## S.K (Nov 12, 2008)

thats NOT stupid, I come on here.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 12, 2008)

...And I climb over teacher's backs, knocking them to the ground (not in school)


----------



## S.K (Nov 12, 2008)

no you don't terry, anyway I guess I er.. do loads of strange of stuff with my friend John, too much to mention


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 12, 2008)

I often keep talking although I later realise I should just shut up at certain points >< I also keep leaving things to the last minute.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 12, 2008)

I often Push doors instead of Pulling them and vice versa.
I do other things, obviously, but I'm not going to spend time making a list of every slightly idiotic thing I've ever done.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 12, 2008)

I keep hitting the toilet light instead of the main light.
But they are on the same switch so I guess...


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 12, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> I often keep talking although I later realise I should just shut up at certain points >< I also keep leaving things to the last minute.


Haha, you are not alone my friend.

Also, being hyper at the worst possible time. Oh, and swearing a lot.


----------



## Flora (Nov 12, 2008)

Ayame said:


> I often Push doors instead of Pulling them and vice versa.
> I do other things, obviously, but I'm not going to spend time making a list of every slightly idiotic thing I've ever done.


This.


----------



## Elfin (Nov 12, 2008)

I just had a growth spurt and stuff, so I guess I'm bigger than I thought or something. Recently, I started bumping into everything and anything. And I scratch people as a reflex if they touch me (I have inch-long nails) and countless other stupidities. I slammed the car door on my cousins hand accidentally on Saturday and she had to go to the Emergency Room. Nothing was broken, but I felt awful. D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 13, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I save drawings as PNG. THAT'S stupid.


How's that stupid? It's better that JPEG, IMO, because JPEG always screw up sprites.


----------



## Lili (Nov 13, 2008)

Many things, including: flirting VERY BADLY, spazzing out over little things... the list goes on. However, the most current thing was trying to get my friend McKayla to talk to her crush, Austin. I was freaking stalking him on the way home, talking very loudly and trying to push McKayla into Austin. It ended up very badly, with Austin running away and McKayla's face becoming very red. She flipped me off, but I earned her forgiveness by giving her a bag of Skittles~

Hooray for stupid things!


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 13, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> How's that stupid? It's better that JPEG, IMO, because JPEG always screw up sprites.


I'm guessing because drawings aren't sprites and if you are scaning them they lose their quality anyways.

As for me, I tend to believe things that are false and am skeptical about things that are true. I always make careless errors when doing math, and somehow manage to hurt my toes just by hitting something while WALKING. And I'm sure there are many other things, but I can't be bothered to think.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 13, 2008)

I always trip for no reason when I'm wearing certain shoes. It's rather weird, because it doesn't happen in any other shoes.... o_O


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 13, 2008)

I never ask the girl out at the exact perfect time. I've been trying with the same girl for like 4 months now! grrr...


----------



## Silversnow (Nov 13, 2008)

I leave my homework until the last minute.  D:

It makes me and everyone who lives with me crazy.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 13, 2008)

I break things. D:


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 13, 2008)

I break _bones. _D:


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 14, 2008)

I can wind up with a permanent scar from scratching myself lightly on the dull edge of a plastic picture frame. >>

That's all I can think of right now though. :/


----------



## Alexi (Nov 14, 2008)

Alexi: Hai kitty! *pet*
Kitty: *hiss* *scratch*
Alexi: D: Owie..
[a few minutes later]
Alexi: Hai kitty! *pet*


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 14, 2008)

Leaving a huge pile of homework for 'later' which is practically never.
Sometimes when I'm holding a tennis ball[or some roundish thing XD] in one hand and an orange[or some other eatable round thing] I end up nearly eating the tennis ball[or whatever] instead of the oraqnge[or whatever].


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 14, 2008)

S.K. said:
			
		

> no you don't terry


Yes I do. Monthly.


----------



## theinsanething (Nov 14, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> How's that stupid? It's better that JPEG, IMO, because JPEG always screw up sprites.


You get Transparency where there should be just white, it makes line-arting a pain in the ass.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Nov 14, 2008)

I push homework and all things to the last minutes, and I also mess up my room and leave it that way for a week.


----------



## ColorBlind (Nov 15, 2008)

Sometimes whenever I'm talking about something, I forget what I was talking about and start to ramble on about nothing.

There are times when I have thought of something nice to say, but to be polite I let the other person finish talking.  By the time they're done, I forget what I was going to tell them.  It's like a loosing your train of thought type of thing.

I can't think of anything more right now.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 15, 2008)

Sometimes when I talk my words get messed up and I sound stupid.

Everytime I do something successful, it always get ruined. _Always._


----------



## Spoon (Nov 15, 2008)

Eh, well I saw one of Team Galatic Elites, I believe it was Mars, in Spaekle's sig, and I came to obvious logical conclusion that she appeared to be doing the Macorina, when she obviously wasn't. x3

 I do stupid things like that all the time D:


----------



## xkze (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel the need to post in threads and then don't contribute to them


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 21, 2008)

I almost never do my homework, I mostly do it in recess before the class(we're allowed to be inside in recess, how about you?)
And I often grab for stuff while not looking.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 21, 2008)

99.999% of all things I do are stupid.

This is a result of the fact that I am an idiot.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 22, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I save drawings as PNG. THAT'S stupid.


I save all my stuff as bmp. That's even worse.


----------



## Darkrai_Catcher (Nov 23, 2008)

I imagined the 10 year old admin of TPF naked. Worst.Mistake.Ever.

And I played porn games while i was supposed to do my science assignment.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Nov 28, 2008)

at school I read threw the plege of alegence... I like reading


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2008)

I misspell Pokémon names, realise it, and try to use Firefox's spellchecker to correct it so I needn't do it myself.


----------



## Jetx (Nov 29, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> I almost never do my homework, I mostly do it in recess before the class(we're allowed to be inside in recess, how about you?)


I do this too, and my grades are beginning to slip because of it.

I'm not going to stop though. Just because, you know, my brain won't let me. And it's totally not my fault. <_< >_> <_<


----------

